# system.out geht nicht



## nocturn (17. Apr 2009)

Hi, ich habe das problem das System.out nicht mehr funktioniert.
Ich habe ein JBoss 5.0.0.1 RC.

Das letzte mal ging es bevor ich die conf/jboss-log4j.xml bearbeitet hatte. jetzt jedoch habe ich die originalkonfiguration von jboss-log4j.xml wiederhergestellt - es geht aber immer noch nicht.

Hier meine klasse:
     Java Code:

```
package org.xxxxxxxx;
 
import java.io.IOException;
 
import javax.servlet.ServletException;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServlet;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletRequest;
import javax.servlet.http.HttpServletResponse;
 
public class xxxxxxx extends HttpServlet {
    protected void doGet(HttpServletRequest request,
            HttpServletResponse response) throws ServletException, IOException{

 System.out.println("tttttttttttttttt");
 
    }
 
}
```


----------



## maki (17. Apr 2009)

Hast du denn noch eine Kopie der konfiguration als es noch ging?

Normalerweise nutzt man auch kein System.out, sondern einen log4j logger.


----------



## nocturn (17. Apr 2009)

hehe* 
mit system.out möchte ich herausfinden warum mein jboss-log4j nicht funktioniert!

ich hatte ein 

```
private static final Logger log = Logger.getLogger(xxx.class);
```
hatte ich zwar eine instanz, aber ich konnte nix auf die konsole loggen.

PS: im Servlet kann ich kein System.out.println machen, jedoch in einer JSP-Datei als <% System.out.println %>


----------



## HLX (21. Apr 2009)

Hast du ne IDE mit der du das debuggen kannst (z.B. Eclipse)?


----------



## nocturn (21. Apr 2009)

Habe ich versucht und dabei herausgefunden das: 
1. Log4J-Debugausgaben nicht funktionierte weil [xml]<param name="Threshold" value="INFO"/>[/xml]-Ausgaben erst ab dem Level INFO ausgibt - ich sollte mal Englisch lernen.
2. Die Klassen bei vermeintlichem Projekt-reimport nicht mehr unter WEB-INF/classes sondern unter /bin abgespeichert wurden.

Danke für den Anreiz - ohne den Versuch des debuggen's wär ich nicht drauf gekommen.

Übrigends: Eclipse 3.4GA und jboss-tools


----------

